# Pros and Cons of fully electric



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

I'm putting in consideration for a tesla 3 model next year for share riding mainly. $50 000 cost and fuel will pay for itself in about ten years. By then will have best part of a million kms and the battery prolly rooted. Then need a new one. Thoughts? I'm sold on a car that has Romance mode. At 1.70 a litre its got to be worth considering.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

First of all it's not share riding nor ridesharing. It's taxi service. Rideshare is an euphemism created by uber to disguise violation of taxi rules. 
2nd any business plan longer than 3 years is unreasonable. Too many variables. There might be an electric car 100 times more efficient, Tesla could go bankrupt and no way to replace parts or service vehicle......
Too man variables. Also, never buy a new car for taxi service.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Ahchaa said:


> I'm putting in consideration for a tesla 3 model next year for share riding mainly. $50 000 cost and fuel will pay for itself in about ten years. By then will have best part of a million kms and the battery prolly rooted. Then need a new one. Thoughts? I'm sold on a car that has Romance mode. At 1.70 a litre its got to be worth considering.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubernomics-pt-2-electric-cars.295618/


----------



## ghs (Apr 14, 2016)

Ahchaa said:


> I'm putting in consideration for a tesla 3 model next year for share riding mainly. $50 000 cost and fuel will pay for itself in about ten years. By then will have best part of a million kms and the battery prolly rooted. Then need a new one. Thoughts? I'm sold on a car that has Romance mode. At 1.70 a litre its got to be worth considering.


I would be interested in knowing where you pulled the 50,000 cost from. I think they're more like 60,000 or 70,000


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

There have been some Drivers who have used the Uber Black platform on the Tesla saloons. Some even got the free charging however I can not remember the deal if it is cancelled after a few years. 
When they showed me the numbers the net amount was the same as Uber X Per Hour as the high cost of the car eats into the net amount. I know that I harp on about it, if you run the numbers through Ricdam spreadsheet you will see the difference. Personally, I think that The Tesla model x should be ok at around the $35K price mark however it will just be a bit of a wow factor for the PAX. 
The Camry Hybrid cannot be beaten. This one car ended the LPG craze that was around for years. Size, reliability, comfort, economy ... you name it the Japs have got it right.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Ahchaa said:


> I'm putting in consideration for a tesla 3 model next year for share riding mainly. $50 000 cost and fuel will pay for itself in about ten years. By then will have best part of a million kms and the battery prolly rooted. Then need a new one. Thoughts? I'm sold on a car that has Romance mode. At 1.70 a litre its got to be worth considering.


I too was keen for the Tesla model 3, however I am sorry to report that right now, the entry point for a model 3 in Australia is $71,200! That is for the standard range rear wheel drive.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Can someone please explain to me why anybody would buy a Tesla?
I mean sure if you're a movie star, and money is no object, you would get one for wank value.
But as far as poor white trash buying them for rideshare WTF?
Have IQ's really plunged this low?


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

Krusty said:


> Can someone please explain to me why anybody would buy a Tesla?
> I mean sure if you're a movie star, and money is no object, you would get one for wank value.
> But as far as poor white trash buying them for rideshare WTF?
> Have IQ's really plunged this low?


Last year the price projection for an entry level model 3 in Australia was under $50,000. The economy of the vehicle made it a potential competitor to other cars for rideshare at that price point. Unfortunately, it has arrived over $20k more expensive and so is a bad choice.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Krusty said:


> Can someone please explain to me why anybody would buy a Tesla?
> I mean sure if you're a movie star, and money is no object, you would get one for wank value.
> But as far as poor white trash buying them for rideshare WTF?
> Have IQ's really plunged this low?


What IQ? They don't have any... - they want t9 buy a Tesla for rideshare...


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

They buy these fancy cars but uber sets their rates based on you using a horse and cart.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> What IQ? They don't have any... - they want t9 buy a Tesla for rideshare...


Forget vague terms like "fancy car" - Let's agree that there is a sweet spot where the qualities of the car vs price is the best choice for Rideshare. What do you consider that price point to be?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> Forget vague terms like "fancy car" - Let's agree that there is a sweet spot where the qualities of the car vs price is the best choice for Rideshare. What do you consider that price point to be?


Well I'd go with something around 20k... Brand is up individual to decide...


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Well I'd go with something around 20k... Brand is up individual to decide...


So Holden Barina or Toyota Corolla is your car of choice?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> Soued Holden Barina or Toyota Corolla is your car of choice?


Nah more like a 2014-2015 ford Territory Titanium... Or if you wanna get fancy you could get a vw tiguan or bmw x series...

Are those 2 cars the only ones you know at 20k? Loooolllll ???



Subaru_X said:


> Soued Holden Barina or Toyota Corolla is your car of choice?


You would pay 20k for a barina/corolla?


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> You would pay 20k for a barina/corolla?


I wouldn't be caught dead in either of those lol


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> I wouldn't be caught dead in either of those lol


Corolla is not bad the new model... But with 20k i could get a Subaru ???lol


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Corolla is not bad the new model... But with 20k i could get a Subaru ???lol


Perhaps you could but mine isn't for sale :tongue smile:


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Subaru_X said:


> Perhaps you could but mine isn't for sale :tongue smile:


Nah wouldn't buy an ex rideshare car... Lol??


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Nah wouldn't buy an ex rideshare car... Lol??


HEY! My liberty is mint, haven't even cracked 75,000 km yet


----------



## snert (Sep 1, 2016)

Do Uber allow ex-rideshare cars?..........I mean they don't allow ex-taxis or ex-fleet cars. :frown:


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

snert said:


> Do Uber allow ex-rideshare cars?..........I mean they don't allow ex-taxis or ex-fleet cars. :frown:


Good question.

.


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

Krusty said:


> Can someone please explain to me why anybody would buy a Tesla?
> I mean sure if you're a movie star, and money is no object, you would get one for wank value.
> But as far as poor white trash buying them for rideshare WTF?
> Have IQ's really plunged this low?


Higher IQs don't drive rideshare


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Djhuber63 said:


> Higher IQs don't drive rideshare


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/03/nyregion/legal-aid-lawyers-salary-ny.html


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Subaru_X said:


> Last year the price projection for an entry level model 3 in Australia was under $50,000. The economy of the vehicle made it a potential competitor to other cars for rideshare at that price point. Unfortunately, it has arrived over $20k more expensive and so is a bad choice.


Price projections????

Sounds like Musk sold you bullshit too.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I would only use a Tesla to get tip money for fine restaurants and BS with people for 5 hours or less a week. Pretty much joyriding for kicks.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Price projections????
> 
> Sounds like Musk sold you bullshit too.


The price projections I was referring to were third party:

https://model3priceaustralia.com/
https://www.drivezero.com.au/cars/tesla/tesla-model-3-aud-calculator/


----------

